# A Bionic for me?



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys if you think all my work has been worth it, (MIUI, CM7 dev'ing + my barebones, Ubuntu in the works, as well as the MS2 and Sense) Then please vote for me to get the phone here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7171-Want-to-develop-on-a-Droid-Bionic-for-FREE I have been disappointed so far with the single vote I have =(

Edit: I want you guys to vote for rev instead. It's apparent I cannot win the race. So he has my full backing and support (lol it's like an election)


----------



## Bassaholic333 (Sep 24, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Guys if you think all my work has been worth it, (MIUI, CM7 dev'ing + my barebones, Ubuntu in the works, as well as the MS2 and Sense) Then please vote for me to get the phone here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7171-Want-to-develop-on-a-Droid-Bionic-for-FREE I have been disappointed so far with the single vote I have =(


you got my vote. thanks for all your work.


----------



## vRevenant (Sep 17, 2011)

Got my vote too, sucks that no one notices how much work you put into MIUI. I'm also using CM7, I love it. Thanks for all of your work.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Here goes one more...


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

My vote for AceoYame ...


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

You got my vote too ace and again awesome work


----------



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ace gets my vote! Great Work and good looking out for us!


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Ace, I know we owe a lot to Rev, but you still got my vote anyway! Thanks


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

"aceoyame said:


> Guys if you think all my work has been worth it, (MIUI, CM7 dev'ing + my barebones, Ubuntu in the works, as well as the MS2 and Sense) Then please vote for me to get the phone here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?7171-Want-to-develop-on-a-Droid-Bionic-for-FREE I have been disappointed so far with the single vote I have =(
> 
> Edit: I want you guys to vote for rev instead. It's apparent I cannot win the race. So he has my full backing and support (lol it's like an election)


One from me too. Question, what'd you do with sense?!?!?!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> One from me too. Question, what'd you do with sense?!?!?!


Its in planning stages atm, I can't work on too much at once.


----------

